# Ariens Deluxe 24 Question



## rxitrxit (Nov 19, 2019)

I hate to start off in a new forum asking a question, but I cannot find the answer and am hoping someone here can point me in the right direction. I'm about to buy my first snow blower. I have a flat paved driveway that's maybe 60 feet long and I'm guessing about 80 feet or so of sidewalk that is also flat. 



I have it narrowed down to the Ariens Deluxe 24 I think. I do prefer to have chute operations on the main console but don't want to swing the extra cash for the platinum SHO as I have 2 kids in college at the moment... no kids left to shovel.


I saw an Ariens remote chute kit, but I don't think it can be used to convert a deluxe chute control to the console. 



Is there any conversion kit for this?


----------



## dman2 (Sep 22, 2019)

rxitrxit said:


> I hate to start off in a new forum asking a question, but I cannot find the answer and am hoping someone here can point me in the right direction. I'm about to buy my first snow blower. I have a flat paved driveway that's maybe 60 feet long and I'm guessing about 80 feet or so of sidewalk that is also flat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For flat paved driveway and light snow (below 12"), I would rather use a single stage snowblower. It is lightweight, mobility and less maintenance.

I installed a chute motor on one of my snowblowers and I sort of regretting it. Yes, it works great, but not a lot more convenient than chute crank. I haven't tested it in the winter, yet, but I can tell that it is going to freeze up, bind up and give me a lot of troubles. Not only that, but I also have to recharge/replace the battery once in a while.

Go simple when you can. It is better. You want a trusty snowblower. I broke my rule on that.

I used a window regulator motor and installed it by myself. It is not that hard if you are handy and have tools. I wouldn't spend $$$ on those conversion kits.


----------



## Brent Holm (Oct 22, 2019)

At about the same price point you could get the Toro 824 with console controls. The Toros are reportedly very good machines as well. I must say I like a chute control right on the console myself, having to reach over on the Deluxe 24 doesn't seem very handy.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

No conversion kits that I know of. Get the Deluxe 24" and don't look back. As you use that machine adjusting the chute will become second nature. Plus you can easily add handwarmers to the Deluxe also.


----------



## Cutter (Mar 29, 2017)

rxitrxit said:


> I hate to start off in a new forum asking a question, but I cannot find the answer and am hoping someone here can point me in the right direction. I'm about to buy my first snow blower. I have a flat paved driveway that's maybe 60 feet long and I'm guessing about 80 feet or so of sidewalk that is also flat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had to get used to this new type of chute control too....but it really became easy to get used to. The speed at which the chute rotates is sooooo much better than my old Murray machine. You can move that chute from one side to the other in less than a second. That's what I consider a win win.:smile2:


----------



## grayhairedfreak (Oct 15, 2018)

I'm as far from an expert as you can get, and I don't know where you live, but IMO a Deluxe 24 would be overkill for the amount of pavement you have to clear. If you want a 2-stage, the Compact or Classic series should suit you fine for way less money. I have a Deluxe 24, circa 2012, but clear a 300-foot driveway with an incline. It is a monster and would definitely do the job for you if you go that route.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Another vote for the deluxe 24 here


----------



## rxitrxit (Nov 19, 2019)

I very much appreciate the feedback. I know a single stage would likely meet my needs but I do live on a main road and get a gift from the snow plow when it snows and want to make sure I can chew thru that. I also hope to be moving to WV in a few years and will likely not have a flat and small chicagoland driveway for much longer.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

rxitrxit said:


> I very much appreciate the feedback. I know a single stage would likely meet my needs but I do live on a main road and get a gift from the snow plow when it snows and want to make sure I can chew thru that. I also hope to be moving to WV in a few years and will likely not have a flat and small chicagoland driveway for much longer.





24 deluxe is 7 hp on its best day
you need more power for end of driveway if you don't want to sttuggle 291cc or better

calling a 24 deluxe a beast is laughable to be nice careful what you believe


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

1132le said:


> 24 deluxe is 7 hp on its best day
> you need more power for end of driveway if you don't want to sttuggle 291cc or better
> 
> calling a 24 deluxe a beast is laughable to be nice careful what you believe


??? Did you mean to quote post #6 where he called it a "monster"? I am confused about your post, up till now I don't think the word beast was used.???


----------



## NVA4370 (Sep 12, 2016)

This will be the third season for my 24 Deluxe. I've got a little more driveway and on a hill than the OP and probably about 80 feet of sidewalk to clear. We live on a wide heavily traveled neighborhood street and the plows have a lot of snow that gets plowed into the EODs and in front of the mailboxes. 

Here, it's pretty typical to have close to a 3ft tall by 3 to 4 ft wide pile of snow across the driveway access and along the curbs. There are almost always chemicals and sand on the roads before it starts snowing, so we end up with some pretty wet, heavy, compacted snow in the berms. 

My 24 Deluxe chews 'em up and spits 'em out pretty darn good. I always take care of the snowplow berms first then do the drive and walks to help clean the chemicals out of the machine. It certainly makes it a lot easier than shoveling for this 76 yo.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

NVA4370 said:


> This will be the third season for my 24 Deluxe. I've got a little more driveway and on a hill than the OP and probably about 80 feet of sidewalk to clear. We live on a wide heavily traveled neighborhood street and the plows have a lot of snow that gets plowed into the EODs and in front of the mailboxes.
> 
> Here, it's pretty typical to have close to a 3ft tall by 3 to 4 ft wide pile of snow across the driveway access and along the curbs. There are almost always chemicals and sand on the roads before it starts snowing, so we end up with some pretty wet, heavy, compacted snow in the berms.
> 
> My 24 Deluxe chews 'em up and spits 'em out pretty darn good. I always take care of the snowplow berms first then do the drive and walks to help clean the chemicals out of the machine. It certainly makes it a lot easier than shoveling for this 76 yo.


Nice, just another reason to love the Deluxe 24 and Ariens.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

I love power as much as the next guy and DO have a few bigger HP blowers but I only do well.... Because I can LOL But also have a Sno-Tek 24" that has been getting the work on most storms with a 254cc engine same as the Deluxe and it also does fine so the deluxe is a good blower with good power for a 24" blower although some think if it's not a huge engine it's junk but it will do just fine and in the deepest of storms you will just have to take a smaller pass if too deep but in no way is it a weak blower. Most 24" machines do good with a 208cc so it's a step up from those. My Deluxe 24 is replacing the Sno-Tek as I do love it.


----------

